# Harness bells



## nitapitalou (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi guys,

I was given a set of bells very similar to these. I am unsure if I want to put them on a harness because they are so pretty and sound so nice, I don't want them getting damaged. However, if I do decide to attach them, how do they hook on? I am thinking it goes on the saddle and the rein loops screw threw the holes. Is this correct?

TIA!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, looks that way to me.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Very nice bells. They are called saddle chimes. I use mine for special occasions. To put them on the saddle, remove the turrets then put the bells above the holes and put the turrets back in. Do only one side at a time, I never remove both turrets at the same time.


----------



## nitapitalou (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks guys! smrobs, I spent over an hour looking on the internet for a picture like the one you found.  Taffy, the ones I received are almost identical, other than mine has 5 bells. I love it and feel very blessed. I was thoroughly spoiled for my birthday this year! Chimes, a wagonette, and a drum horse. Yep, spoiled.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Holy heck Batman, you were spoiled!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Mine look like this--


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

These gorgeous chimes make me want to take up driving! 

DO they serve any particular purpose, or are they simply beautiful décor?


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*chimes*

holy smoke taffy clayton thay are awesome.
the only times i have seen them is at battersea and regents park on donkey saddles that was a good few years a go now.
thay are beautiful and i can still rember as the donkey trotted by thay were tinging a beautifull sound.
i think i have found some one to polish my brass on my harnesses.
tc there gleeming i had to put on some sun shades wow as clean as a bell.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

michaelvanessa said:


> holy smoke taffy clayton thay are awesome.
> the only times i have seen them is at battersea and regents park on donkey saddles that was a good few years a go now.
> thay are beautiful and i can still rember as the donkey trotted by thay were tinging a beautifull sound.
> i think i have found some one to polish my brass on my harnesses.
> tc there gleeming i had to put on some sun shades wow as clean as a bell.


Ha Ha MV I got that photo off the internet. If I could find my saddle chimes, I am sure they are green!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*Holy harness*

Holy harness taffy Clayton I thought you were burning the midnight oils cleaning them.
I had to lol about your ones hidden away ok send them to me and I'll clean them with mine.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jan 30, 2015)

They sound good but also calm the horses. They put them almost into a trance. It also helps the driver to stick to a pace, cause the bells ring every hoofbeat.


----------



## ttinsel (Aug 19, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## ttinsel (Aug 19, 2012)

We have Gremlin Bells so people (and bears) can hear us coming.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

We have nice antique brass sleigh bells we use during the winter/Christmas season but after a while, we got tired of hearing them. 

ttinsel we have a clip on brass bell we put on our saddles so it made sounds as we went through wooded trails and was effective for the most part.


----------

